# Plastisol Issue see pics



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey people, i'm new on the business and ordered plastisol transfers for the fist time with WildSide after 1 month I received the transfers but I'm not happy with the quality in especial with this glue border on the transfer.
pictures attached on the link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5kpras2bjwquln/AAAilVLHLcNnOJSaXeL3WzOta?dl=0


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

there is an small outline issue there, and some are worse than others.... But on the whole, and not being to harsh on the printer, it's not too bad in my opinion. 



Try using less pressure and see if you get better results.


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

TABOB said:


> there is an small outline issue there, and some are worse than others.... But on the whole, and not being to harsh on the printer, it's not too bad in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Try using less pressure and see if you get better results.


thanks for reply, but I'm don't like this, ruined my designs and i can't sell t-shirts with this quality, looks like paper transfer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah... Actually looking a bit closer, they look pretty bad, and that outline fairly large. Initially I thought this was white ink, but it is obviously glue. 

By the way, for this type of designs, printed vinyl is a good option.


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

look the sample


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

This looks good to me. 

Note that there are different ways to produce a transfer, and not all of them should be applied the same way. 

For halftones, the powder adhesive can be mixed in the ink, as you want these dots to sink into the fabric. 

For designs with a white base layer, the adhesive is sprinkled on top of it, and this can cause an outline if too much pressure is applied. This is why I suggested trying less pressure.


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

the sample is from Wildside, its fine, no border.
its why I'm ordered after see the samples but my transfers is terrible and I don't accept.


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

and I can see this border on the transfer before apply, its not a pressure issue its production issue.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Have you contacted the supplier to ask about the issue?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Califorever said:


> and I can see this border on the transfer before apply, its not a pressure issue its production issue.


In this case there is no question about it. You should ask for a refund or replacement.


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

Twisted Grafix said:


> Have you contacted the supplier to ask about the issue?


yes, but maybe Monday I'm contact by phone!


----------



## Califorever (Aug 13, 2018)

TABOB said:


> In this case there is no question about it. You should ask for a refund or replacement.


 yes, I spend a lot of time and money, they give me lot of delay and this sheet.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Califorever said:


> yes, but maybe Monday I'm contact by phone!


I would because you would be able to get it handled better and quicker by discussing it directly with them.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah. Definitely unacceptable.

Also a month seems like a really long time to wait for them.


----------



## pgunn7 (Oct 26, 2016)

I would call them...


----------

